# hydroponic vs. aeroponic (whats the difference?)



## barfanoogin (Jul 23, 2008)

this is my first thread and I have this question, what is the difference between hydroponic and aeroponically grown bud? I know that the name comes from how it is grown, but what I really am wondering is if there is any difference in things like quality, THC level, PRICE!, etc.? Can you tell a difference and is "aeroponic-bud" considered "HYDRO"? If I am looking to spend money on a aeroponic system, I don't just want to end up with regular shit...


----------



## trucktatz (Sep 26, 2008)

The only difference in hydro and aero is this: Hydroponic growth is usually done on a flood and drain system (or ebb and flo), or if done outside, by a drip system. Typical procedure is that a table is flooded by a pump from the resivoire. The plants are in a net pot or rockwool cube and absorb the nutrients when this happens. Aeroponics on the other hand is somewhat different. Netted pots are suspended on the surface of the machine and beneath the lid the roots are exposed through the netting and a nutrient mist is applied via pump from the resivoir. The dif is the the name of the two and how the nutrient is applied. That's all it comes down to. The aeroponics may have a slight advantage because the roots are exposed to more oxygen witch may give a 10 - 12% increase yeild. The cheapest of the two is the one you build yourself. The internet is full of plans, video, diagrams, etc. You can build and Aero. or Hydro. system for a 1/3 of what you could order or buy one for.


----------



## acidwarp (Sep 26, 2008)

could someone post a site for detailed instructions for both hydro, and aero? Like how to build, nutrients, everything a newbie in hydro/aero would need to know??? I've looked everywhere and cant seem to get detailed instructionthat goes throughout the WHOLE process


----------



## Singularity (Sep 26, 2008)

"could someone post a site for detailed instructions for both hydro, and aero?"

You're on it.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 26, 2008)

*BASIC HYDROPONIC SYSTEMS*

Simply Hydroponics - System types


----------



## LonghornFan (Sep 26, 2008)

just read and read and read here and you will figure it out. Just like growing, nothing happens fast. Take your time and study before you start anything.


----------



## potlike (Sep 27, 2008)

> could someone post a site for detailed instructions for both hydro, and aero? Like how to build, nutrients, everything a newbie in hydro/aero would need to know??? I've looked everywhere and cant seem to get detailed instructionthat goes throughout the WHOLE process


First off you would be best suited to use the search button, but to get you started there are different forms of hydroponics- aero actually being one of them I will actually quote from another site. That I believe is a very basic description of each method and it is up to you to decide which one you wish to build.



> Hydroponics Techniques There are a variety of techniques employed in hydroponics. Some, while dispensing with soil, use relatively inert material as a physical support for the plant roots. Other techniques dispense altogether with any growing medium, delivering nutrient solution directly to the roots by a variety of methods. *Passive hydroponics*
> 
> The simplest method: the plant is planted in a container (pot or bag) of growing medium, and the container stands in a tray of nutrient solution. The medium generally has large air spaces, allowing ample oxygen to the roots, while capillary action delivers water and nutrients to the roots.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


All of this said, I believe the best method is taking bits and pieces from several methods. I use soil for moms and aeroponics for my clones all the way through flowering. I suggest reading up on Al B Fuct's 2 week cycle threads for how to organize and plan your grows... then if interested in Aeroponics read some posts from Filthy Fletch how to design a simple aeroponics cloner and systems. Personally I have found Rubbermaid Roughneck storage totes to be an easy tote to build aero systems inexpensively, reliably(much less leaks) and they are very space efficient as well. About perfect for a 6 plant SOG grow through flowering per chamber.

If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


-potlike


----------



## duff420 (Jan 26, 2009)

yo technincly isnt a wick a self watering pot? cause i saw some selfwatering pots at the store today so i bought a few lol, u fill the bottom chamber of the pot from the side with a wick commin up in the middle where the soil be at. good info. I think ima be building a areoponics system my next grow.


----------

